

The Top 35 Startup TechCrunch Missed out on this month - chehoebunj
http://www.startupplays.com/blog/top-35-startups-in-tech-that-techcrunch-missed-out-on-%E2%80%93-september-2012/

======
betterlabs
Awesome - glad to see PicBackMan on the list. We are excited about our mission
to end photo backup anxiety for everyone around the world!

------
NatEckdahl
Excited for ScheduleMAX.com to be featured among these other amazing startups!
Check us out if your biz could use online scheduling.

------
fsdp00
I think startupplays.com is very useful tho get acknowledged in what is really
hot in the startup world.

------
zionsrogue
Thanks for the awesome opportunity to spread the word about Chic Engine!

------
hlian
Thanks for featuring Contur!

------
sujit1779
promising startups.

